# Frieze board over brick facade



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am currently building a brick veneer home and we are in process of doing facia and sofits. We are thinking about adding 1x6 frieze board over the brick right below the sofit. I wish they had put some wood block to nail the boards but looks like they bricked all the way to the top.

My question is how do you attach the frieze board on to brick? 
Some mention tapcon screws. 
Can you just nail it using nail gun or could you damage the brick? 
Is this a common practice to add frieze board after masonry work?

Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd go with flat head Tap-Cons in predrilled and counter bored hole and use vinyl lumber not wood, that way you avoid having to later on paint around the brick.

Your going to be working at a weak spot of the brick so I'd avoid using nails that might pop one loose.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

We always added/framed a 4 1/2" 2x4 bumpout underneath the soffits and up the eaves whenever the brick was laid up to the soffits for the frieze board to attach. If you have any available wood to attach the frieze to at an angle do that for the top of the frieze and screw the frieze to the brick near the bottom. As Joecaption mentioned, the brick is really weak at the top of the wall and is usually pieces of brick cut in to fill to the soffit so try and only screw near the bottom of the frieze down from the very top of where the brick ends. Screw to the mortar joints only as well , not into the brick itself...

Also, do not use any type of lumber that will wick moisture from the brick wall over time. the frieze is protected from the overhang but it still will wick in moisture and fail, I've pulled off and replaced many boards that were back primed and that does not really work either so consider a pressure treated dry  material or a composite or a cpvc type lumber for your frieze.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys are amazing. Thank you so much for the replies. Yes, I wish they had thought about this one before finishing up mason work. However, it sounds like it frieze board can be installed onto brick with some care. They are using LP siding that has been primed/painted at the factory so hopefully this wont be an issue with moisture? Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## Rocket98 (Sep 14, 2012)

Why don't you use Bird board ( 3/4"materia)l blocking between the rafters. Install the blocking so it extends below the rafters over the brick veneer about an inch or so. Then Cap with L-mold to the bottom of the rafters. This will be a clean line from the brick to the soffit.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Other thoughts on how to apply the frieze board on brick without damage? Builder thinks installation may be difficult without removing some of the brick and placing wood block...which is probably the correct way and as per the plan.

I was thinking may be using glue (the ones used on pavers) and screwing on the mortar? However, I can also see the installer missing the mortar and/or using nail gun...


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Other thoughts on how to apply the frieze board on brick without damage? Builder thinks installation may be difficult without removing some of the brick and placing wood block...which is probably the correct way and as per the plan.
> 
> I was thinking may be using glue (the ones used on pavers) and screwing on the mortar? However, I can also see the installer missing the mortar and/or using nail gun...


In the fast paced world of nail guns and power lunches, the builder will have to slow down some and plan out every screw hole, I think a good glue is a great idea...


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Great point Hand Drive. I will reiterate some of your points to the builder...


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello - quick update. Looks like the contractor ended up using fluted masonry nails instead of tapcon. Is this acceptable to use on brick/mortar? I presume so but I figured Tap Con was better but not sure how it's better than nails?


----------



## Tham (May 27, 2012)

I think so the nails only hold it there till the glue dries.

tham


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Tham - you are correct. Looks like they are using glue and nails.


----------

